# New Vicmarc Lathe



## Blister (26 Apr 2010)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: 


So Hands up , who wants one 

The New VL600 








.






.






.






Its so new its not even on the web site :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (26 Apr 2010)

That looks impressive :shock:


----------



## Richard Findley (26 Apr 2010)

Looks expesive you mean :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

So do tell Blister, how did you get the insider knowledge!!!???

Richard


----------



## TheTiddles (26 Apr 2010)

nifty and at the same time, UGLY!

Aidan


----------



## Blister (26 Apr 2010)

Richard Findley":2i844mfb said:


> Looks expesive you mean :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> So do tell Blister, how did you get the insider knowledge!!!???
> 
> Richard



Its not what you know it who you know :wink:


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2010)

Saw this floating about October 2009,

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f8/vicmarc-vl600-107440/

and elsewhere.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Apr 2010)

*Richard Findley wrote*


> Looks expesive you mean


I'm sure it will be Rich


----------



## gasmansteve (26 Apr 2010)

Very nice , a bit of competition for the VB36 ?. Looks like it can take some hefty bits of timber .
Steve


----------



## cambournepete (27 Apr 2010)

Looks like it gets a lot of influences from the Stubby...


----------



## skeetoids (27 Apr 2010)

Remember gents that it's not the size of the tool that counts but how you use it!


----------



## cornucopia (27 Apr 2010)

CHJ":29tnf2pz said:


> Saw this floating about October 2009,
> 
> http://www.woodworkforums.com/f8/vicmarc-vl600-107440/
> 
> and elsewhere.



so did I Chas- your a bit slow of the mark Blister  

as for vb36 competion :lol: i very much doubt it- no matter how big it is just like the titan, stein etc the bearings are still not up to the job :roll:


----------



## loftyhermes (27 Apr 2010)

Blister":wj0dq90z said:


> Its not what you know it who you know :wink:



No it isn't, it's what you know about who you know that really counts.


----------



## laird (27 Apr 2010)

Possibly (very possibly) I'm missing something - but if you want to swing something wide and short, and you swing the left side of the bed out of the way, and you're right handed, you wouldn't half get p*$£^d off bouncing your leg off the the swung aside bit of the bed. :-k


----------



## Mark Hancock (27 Apr 2010)

cornucopia":2zcm8k5l said:


> as for vb36 competion :lol: i very much doubt it- no matter how big it is just like the titan, stein etc the bearings are still not up to the job :roll:



George

Isn't a capability of 5 ton at 7000 rpm enough :?: :lol: 

Regards
Mark


----------



## cornucopia (28 Apr 2010)

Mark Hancock":6r4w0oo0 said:


> cornucopia":6r4w0oo0 said:
> 
> 
> > as for vb36 competion :lol: i very much doubt it- no matter how big it is just like the titan, stein etc the bearings are still not up to the job :roll:
> ...



it can have all the size and claims of capability Mark but the fact is taper roller and ball bearings will not have the longevity and more imoprtantly the fine tolerances to cope with it.


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2010)

Just think if it did have the same bearings as the VB fitted


----------



## Davyboy (28 Apr 2010)

Blimey, that's a lathe & a half isn't it? literally Looks like a good piece of kit!!!


----------

